# Problem with Briggs & Straton



## larc (Oct 2, 2006)

I have an Ariens mower with a Briggs & Straton 13 HP motor (motor model # 28M707). The problem is that after approx 20-30 minutes the motor cuts off. It sounds as if you have turned off the key or fuel supply. After 10-15 sec it starts and may run for a minute or two then cuts off again. Read that a cloged fuel tank cap could cause the motor to stall so blew it out and same thing happened. Mower is equipped with a safty device that if motor is running and blade is engaged and you get off the seat it will die. This emergency cut off sounds exactly like it does when the motor starts cutting off. Any thoughts?

WoodyT


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

when it dies, you need to immediately check for spark at the spark plug. Could have an ignition module that is going out.


----------



## larc (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. If you try to crank it the minute it stops it just cranks and does not fire. If you turn it off and loet it sit for about 10-15 sec it usaually starts right up. 
Will check the ignition module.

WoodyT


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Finding out if you have spark immediately after it dies will help in determining where the problem is either ignition or fuel delivery. This can help determine a course of action to follow to find the problem and solve it.


----------

